# bűnügyi nyilvántartás



## orchidrise_75

Kéne egy nagy segítség. Le kéne fordítanom a következő mondatot angolra: 
"a bűnügyi nyilvántartási rendszer adatai alapján a bűntettesek nyilvántartásában nem szerepel"
Ahogy néztem, igen szűkszavúak az angol nyelvű dokumentumok. Azt már kinyomoztam, hogy a "no derogatory record" lenne a megfelelő kifejezés. Érdemes egyáltalán lefordítani? Nem lenne elég:
Findings: no derogatory record? Ezzel találkoztam eddig.
 (Amerikai munkához kértek egy erkölcsit és azt kéne lefordítanom, de nem kell hivatalos)


----------



## Zsanna

Szia orchidise,

Szerintem rövidíteni csak akkor érdemes, ha _biztos_ vagy benne, hogy az elég. Úgy látszik, hogy nem vagy - mi pedig, a te elmondásod alapján, nem nagyon lehetünk szerintem. (Remélem szól, aki az.)

Ilyenkor a legtisztább az, ha az ember szépen mident belevesz, hogy ne lehessen félremagyarázni (főleg ilyen jellegű dolgot).

A javaslatom:
_On the basis of the criminal record data, does not figure in the criminal offenders' register_.


----------



## Ateesh6800

_My two cents:_

*"This is to certify that, according to the data on file with the Criminal Records System, the name of **XY (born in xxx on xxx; mother’s birth name: xxx;nationality: xxx; residence: xxx.) is not on file in the Register of Criminal Offenders."

*Itt nem nagyon szabad rövidíteni, tömöríteni. Ha csak azt írod, hogy _"ne derogatory record"_, akkor kihagyod, hogy _milyen nyilvántartásban_ nem szerepel*.
*


----------



## orchidrise_75

Hálás köszönet!!!
Nem a módszertannal van a gondom (spanyolt én is fordítok), hanem ilyen szöveget nem tudok angolba áttenni. Nincs meg hozzá a kellő tudásom. Ígérem nem kérdezek többet...

"Ez mutatja, hogy a hivatalos nyelv csak _hivatalos_, de ettől még nem _szabatos_ vagy _kiművelt_."

Abszolút igazad van, de nekem akkor is fájnak ezek a megfogalmazások. Épp ma hallottam egy reklámban pl. hogy "felokosítjuk" a telefonodat. De ez már egy másik téma lenne...


----------



## Ateesh6800

orchidrise_75 said:


> "Nem a módszertannal van a gondom (spanyolt én is fordítok), hanem ilyen szöveget nem tudok angolba áttenni. Nincs meg hozzá a kellő tudásom. Ígérem nem kérdezek többet..."



Kérdezz csak. Én is foglak kérdezni Téged a spanyolból, mert csak most kezdek fordítani belőle. 



orchidrise_75 said:


> "Abszolút igazad van, de nekem akkor is fájnak ezek a megfogalmazások.  Épp ma hallottam egy reklámban pl. hogy "felokosítjuk" a telefonodat. De  ez már egy másik téma lenne..."



Ez tényleg másik téma, de a marketing itt pont azt a nyelvet beszéli, amelyet az utca megért. A köznyelvben megvan az, hogy "minden mobiltelefon ugyanazt tudja, csak az olcsókat "lebutítják", hogy a drágát is el lehessen adni". Ebből csak idő kérdése volt, hogy a "lebutítják"-ból megszülessék a "felokosítják", azaz "plusz funkciókat telepítenek rá". A nyelv így működik. 

Engem sokkal jobban idegesít a reklámok tudatos áltudományossága: gyöngyházfénykivonat, mikrooxigén formula, satöbbi...

*A.*


----------

